# Trying to start marine!!!!



## brokenrules69 (Aug 27, 2011)

ok well im looking to start my first saltwater aquarium i have no experience in salt but i can buy all the supplies
i want to start a fowlr then add corals and stuff making it a mixed reef if everything survives 

im looking to start a 29-55 gallon tank 
probably 29 for my first 
i have no problem buying all the expensive stuff if necessary :BIGcha-ching: 
i just want a better understanding of what every thing does and what i need coming from people with experience 

my tanks aren't drilled but i can drill them or just buy a drilled tank:BIGcha-ching: if thats needed for a sump 


i was gonna add 1.5lbs of live rock per gal 

i was thinking about doing a sump maybe with a refuggerium if u think its necessary but i have never done anything like that so idk if a few canister filters or hob filter will do enough
or like a diy sump/canister blend filter that i am making for my cichlid tank 

i am planning on having a protein skimmer even tho i really have no clue of its purpose but any one that i have ever talked to said its uber necessary

i have done some prior research and i would buy the ho light or led or what ever i need
but is it ok to use those lights on a folwr tank or will i produce too much algae 

i have plenty of extra fw supplies that i can use for this tank if it will work 
like regular flurecent lights i also have these lights tho "AQUALIGHT T5 DUAL LAMP FIXTURE 48" the light is a 10,000k and an actinic this wont support a mixed reef tho right:question: 
filters 
air pumps..... do i need one of these in a sw tank????
i have like atlease 5 of everthing

and how to cycle a sw tank
and when to add live rock and when to add fish if not using fish in cycle 

thanks for advice and criticism


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

brokenrules69 said:


> ok well im looking to start my first saltwater aquarium i have no experience in salt but i can buy all the supplies
> i want to start a fowlr then add corals and stuff making it a mixed reef if everything survives
> 
> im looking to start a 29-55 gallon tank
> ...


1.5lbs of Live Rock is all you need for a filter. The biologicals growing in the rock clean your water. You need powerheads to move your water around. For a fish only tank you should use ones that will push around 10x your water volume, and for a Reef your looking for at least 20x your water volume. the skimmer acts also as a filter, and you want to get one that is rated for twice your water volume.
What Is Protein Skimming, and How Does It Work
The lighting you have for a 29g is prefect for a reef, the T-5 HO, and yes you can run it with a FOWLR also. No filters, no air pumps.
For a beginner I would not advise getting a tank drilled or use a sump. Its alittle more difficult than just reading on those. I have a 240g tank and still dont' use a sump or refugium, they are nice to have, but its not a must.
The Aquarium Cycling Process, and Ways to Cycle a Saltwater Aquarium
Live Rock - About Live Rock - Cycling, Buying, Grades, Curing, aquascaping live rock
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=23591
http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/store/reef-octopus-hang-on-the-back-skimmer-oct-bh100.html
Live Rock and Sand go into your tank from day one.


----------



## brokenrules69 (Aug 27, 2011)

thanks and do i need a uv sterilizer?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

brokenrules69 said:


> thanks and do i need a uv sterilizer?


 Nope


----------



## nosaj81 (Apr 2, 2011)

use the uncured live rock to cycle the tank use RO water only set the tank up place the rock in the tank with the water
and the die off will cycle the tank only add 1 or 2 fish at a time. while cycling the tank you will go through an ammonia spike followed buy a nitrite spike.


----------



## brokenrules69 (Aug 27, 2011)

so i can but the live sand and live rock in the tank and then fill it and it will start cycleing by itself i dont need to add an ammonia source 
yet?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

brokenrules69 said:


> so i can but the live sand and live rock in the tank and then fill it and it will start cycleing by itself i dont need to add an ammonia source
> yet?


 Correct.
Live Rock - About Live Rock - Cycling, Buying, Grades, Curing, aquascaping live rock


----------



## brokenrules69 (Aug 27, 2011)

ok so i made an amazing discovery on Craigslist and was able to get a start on a 55gallon mixed reef system
i received a used 55 gal tank with a 48" current usa SunPod metal halide system with lunar leds and a black wooden pine stand all for FREE!! he even threw in a back up light by current usa a 4x54watt t5ho setup

so my plan is to get around 85+ lbs of live rock and set up a refugirum with a deep sand bed i also need to purchase some power heads.... i think thats about it..... 

i will probably do a diy PVC over flow set up if u have tips or experience with that since my tank isnt drilled 
and a diy auto top off system


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

DIY Overflow Using Only PVC Pipe (DIY OVERFLOW PROJECTS)


----------

